# Wow, this just happened



## chadwick (Nov 30, 2008)

We recieve a page out for a person injured, lawnmower reportedly rolled over the hill, at the end of November in a very cold rain storm. We go enroute, ALS is a minute behind us. Dispatch radios back stating that they are recieving multiple 911 calls and there is a possibility that the lawnmower was struck by a car. A couple of firefighters that live in that area arrive on scene and request law enforcement step it up, there is about to be a fight. 

My partner and I have no idea what we are going to find when we arrive on scene. We arrive on scene to find an approx 70 year old man sitting on the side of the embankment surrounded by fire and rescue guys, a lawn mower with a busted tire and a female sitting in her SUV smoking a cigarette. 

Long story short, he accused her of stealing his Zanax and they got into a verbal dispute. She picked up a gun and pistol whipped him pretty good. He decided that he wasn't going to stay there and fight with her anymore and takes off on the riding lawnmower because he has been drinking and doesn't realize that this is also DUI. 

The only problem is, she's not done fighting yet. She gets in the car and starts driving down the road looking for him. She happens to find him and plows into him knocking him off the lawnmower and over the hill. He crawls back up the hill and they have another verbal dispute on scene. He refused treatment and transport and they both went to jail. I could barely contain myself on scene, no one could.


----------



## medicp94dao (Nov 30, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJN (Nov 30, 2008)

Remember kiddies, don't drink and mulch.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 30, 2008)

That's job security.  I'm guessing Kentucky or Florida.


----------



## chadwick (Nov 30, 2008)

*?*

:excl:How did you know it was Kentucky?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2008)

MMiz said:


> That's job security.  I'm guessing Kentucky or Florida.



Hey! As a Floridian, I take offense.


----------



## phabib (Nov 30, 2008)

*Stupidity hits a new level*

honestly, what the hell could that lady be thinking. 'oh I haven't had enough scaring him with my guns, I think I'll run him over!'

I don't get it. I don't get it at all. Just to add to the stupidity, the man comes up the hill to argue with the lady that tried to kill him. Absolutely retarded.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 1, 2008)

We coded a guy who drank and mowed. Apparently he thought he could make it under that branch.. couldn't.


----------



## emtashleyb (Dec 1, 2008)

lol WOW talk about stupid


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, I needed a good laugh today.   Not much has been happening in my area of the gene pool.


----------



## aandjmayne (Dec 2, 2008)

lol... sounds like something that would happen in Louisiana


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't be the only one totally amused by the title of this thread? 

In the subject: "Did that just happen?" "Wow, this just happened"  Bwahahaha!


----------



## FF894 (Dec 3, 2008)

Makes me think of Bobby Bouche from the Water Boy.... 

Calls like this make up for the suck calls dont they?  Yeah, no, almost but not really.


----------



## ChristinaM (Dec 31, 2008)

MMiz said:


> That's job security.  I'm guessing Kentucky or Florida.



Hey, Hey... easy with the Florida references!


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 1, 2009)

*You can't fix stupid.*


----------



## eric2068 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Wow*

To quote the immortal John Wayne:
"Life is tough, it's even tougher when you are stupid."


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jan 31, 2009)

*When ever I hear about riding lawn mowers or garden tractors...*

One of the medics who used to work for my service lived literally around the corner from our main base. For a brief period of time he drove his lawn tractor to work to save gas money. We even had a picture of him on the tractor with a gurney tied to the back.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Feb 7, 2009)

FF894 said:


> Makes me think of Bobby Bouche from the Water Boy....
> 
> Calls like this make up for the suck calls dont they?  Yeah, no, almost but not really.



I was just thinking that just before I read your post lol....

Here in Australia:
 a man was jailed for riding a camel under the influence.....
 another has been taken to court for riding a horse while heavily intoxicated....
 a man was fined for riding a push bike home from the pub and weaving across the road. Guess the charge: driving under the influence....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2009)

aussieemt1980 said:


> I was just thinking that just before I read your post lol....
> 
> Here in Australia:
> a man was jailed for riding a camel under the influence.....
> ...



Is that all that they charge people with down there?


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 7, 2009)

FireStrut said:


> *You can't fix stupid.*



I second that............................................. :nosoupfortroll:


----------

